# First Gator of 2016



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The trout bite has been really good for me this year and I've caught a ton of trout in the 20 to 24 inch range. However, I was beginning to get a little frustrated by not having put a true gator in boat so far this year. Yesterday afternoon I finally caught a break.

This fish measured 27 inches and weighed a little over 6lbs on the boga grip. If she had been full of roe, she could have easily carried 7 lbs. I hooked the fish in a lot of current and she put up a great fight. When I landed her I could tell she was heavily stressed. I got her back in the water as soon as I got her unhooked. After about 20 minutes of trying to revive her I brought her aboard, took the picture, and put her in the cooler. 

Overall, it was a pretty tough bite yesterday afternoon. In addition to the big girl, I caught about 20 trout in the 16 to 20 inch range. All fish were caught on a mr17 with a blue back and pearl body. All fish were caught in 1 to 3 feet of water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot dog....Congrats on a stud!!!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Great fish, congrats


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

How do you like that measuring stick?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh yeah that's a good one!!!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

You are always on the fish brother... I guess I need to put some more time on the water. lol Went Sunday out or Mulat and caught several trout but the water was nasty.. Oh and a couple of 5lbs sail cats... Great trout there...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im callin it 26.5" 5.7lbs hahahaha
Nice fish!!!
Nice to hear that its goin off over there! Thank you for the report


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

Thought I may have seen you on the water yesterday, glad to see someone is on the fish! Congrats!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MillerLight21 said:


> How do you like that measuring stick?


I wouldn't use it for a tournament but it's good enough to make sure that I don't keep and illegal fish.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, that's a good one. They are so hard to bring back when the water gets warm.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

1 of those would be a nice bonus in a few weeks. Nice job capt.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Reel Sick said:


> 1 of those would be a nice bonus in a few weeks. Nice job capt.


No doubt. I'm expecting some big trout to be caught in the Budlight this year.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NICE trout David! That's a warm water giant for sure. Length means more than weight IMO, especially during summer, unless it's tournament time. With the warm water and the fish spawning, they've definitely been skinny. Thanks for the report!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Butcher.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I fished this morning and caught a bunch of trout in the 18-21 inch range. Unfortunately, I couldn't hook up on any redfish.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job.. Congrats on the big girl!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you are right about some big trout being weighed in this year. Hopefully a fatty bites my croaker this weekend. Cause you know that's the only way you can catch a true gator :shifty:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Inshore fishing with live bait is like riding a bike with training wheels.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> Inshore fishing with live bait is like riding a bike with training wheels.


It's ok if you don't know how to fish big live baits, or know how to catch them with a net. I won't judge you lol, you just keep riding that toddler trike.:whistling:

I would be willing to bet if you fish the bud light you guys will have some live bait.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> Inshore fishing with live bait is like riding a bike with training wheels.


You must be scared to put your hand in the shrimp bucket...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree with Butcher

What talent is shown when using bait??? Not enough to impress the Salty.

And this....

Pensacola Bud Light Rodeo.... 1/4 of the field wont be near Pensacola.... 

Know this if you see LIM-IT-OUT on the board it would be because the fish was caught on a artificial in Pensacola. I believe DaButcher follows suit..... I hope so

Live bait going to LA - Crysral river is cheating in my book.... there is a saying on my boat we compete against Cheaters and WIN!!!

..... time to catch some more Specks like this 1.... well done Butch show'm how its done


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Both fishing with live bait and with artificial have their own challenges. But I have come to find out that the drag screams on my reel the same no matter what I had as bait. Fishing is fishing and everything weighed in off our boat will be from Pensacola waters also.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Reel Sick said:


> It's ok if you don't know how to fish big live baits, or know how to catch them with a net. I won't judge you lol, you just keep riding that toddler trike.:whistling:
> 
> I would be willing to bet if you fish the bud light you guys will have some live bait.



Alex is going to bring a box of frozen cigs.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

FC Medina24 said:


> Both fishing with live bait and with artificial have their own challenges.


The biggest challenge of fishing live bait is when the button on the zebco 33 doesn't function properly.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well dont let me beat you with my Zebco 33 like I did last year


----------

